# Sticky  Abbreviations



## Jezlad

Every forum deserves an abbreviation sticky!!

Post your entries people i'll periodically update them as we go along.

*Armies*
 BA - Blood Angels
 BT - Black Templars
 DG -Death Guard 
 DKoK - Death Korp of Kreig 
 Tsons - Thousand Sons of Tzeench
 1Ksons - Thousand Sons of Tzeench
 EC - Emperors Children
 UM - Ultramarines
 GK - Grey Knights 
 DH - Daemonhunters 
 SM - Space Marines 
 CSM - Chaos Space Marines 
 NIDs - Tyranids 
 CRONs - Necrons 
 DE - Dark Eldar 
 WH - Witch Hunters 
 WE - World Eaters
 DW - Deathwing 
 IF - Imperial Fists
 IW - Iron Warriors
 IG - Imperial Guard
*Weapons and Equipment*
 TLLC - Twin Linked Lascannon 
 ML - Missile Launcher
 BP - Bolt Pistol
 PG - Plasma Gun
 PP - Plasma Pistol
 PF - Power Fist
 PW - Power Weapon
 FG - Frag Grenades
 KG - Krak grenade
 JP - Jump Pack
 CCW - Close Combat Weapon
 DCCW - Dreadnought Close Combat Weapon
 AC - Auto Cannon or sometimes Assault Cannon
 AssCan - Assault Cannon
 HKM - Hunter-Killer Missile 
 SB - Storm Bolter 
 MB - Meltabomb 
 PH - Psychic Hood 
*Miscellaneous*
 CA - Chapter Approved
 GD - Games Day
 GT - Grand Tournament
 h2h hth - Hand to Hand
 BRB BBB - Big Rule Book, Big Blue Book 
 DOW - Dawn of War 
 MEQ - Marine Equivalent ( S4, T4, 3+ save)
 FW - Forge World
 GW -Games Workshop (duh) 
 LoTR - Lord of The Rings
 GEq or GEQ - Guard Equivelant, low save/high numbers
 FOC - Force Organization Chart (also Slot, as in a selection on the FOC. "Assaulty Scouts are good because they don't take a FA Slot") 
 FA or Fast - Fast Attack 
 HS or Heavy - Heavy Support
 CoD - Cities of Death (aka Cityfight) 
 WWB - We'll be Back (Roll for Necrons)
 FNP - Feel No Pain.
*Imperial Guard*
 HW - Heavy Weapon
 HWS - Heavy Weapon Squads
 SW - Special Weapon
 SWS - Special Weapon Squads
 IP - Infantry Platoon
 JO - Junior Officer
 SO - Senior Officer
 HSO - Heroic Senior Officer
 Commy - Commissar
 Vet - Veteran
 Stormie - Storm Trooper
 Psyk - Psykers
 Stunties - Ratlings
 Hard Vets - Hardened Veterans
 Techies - Techpriest Enginseers
 Whites / Wet Ears - Conscripts
 AFS - Armoured Fist Squad
 Helly - Hellhound
 Bassie / Bassy - Basalisk
 LMBT - Leman Russ Battle Tank
 LMD - Leman Russ Demoliser
 TLC - The Last Chancers

*Space Marines*
 Libby - Librarian (Codi: Codicer Epis: Epistolary) 
 Chappy - Chaplain (Rec: Reclusiarch MOS: Master of Sanctity) 
 DP, Pod or Can - Drop-Pod 
 LST - Land Speeder Tornado (usually the HB/AC version) 
 LR LRC - Land Raider, Land Raider Crusader 

* BA only* 
 BP - Baal Predator 
 SHP - Sanguinary High Prist (Also SP: Sanguinary Priest. BA version of apothecary) 
 DC or Deathco - Death Company 
 DM - Death Mask 

*Chaos Space Marines*
 DP -Daemon Prince
 MoCG - Mark of Chaos Glory
 MoCU - Mark of Chaos Undivided (Now MoCG.)
 MoK - Mark of Khorne
 MoN - Mark of Nurgle
 MoS - Mark of Slaanesh
 MoT - Mark of Tzeench

*Tau*
 MP - Missile Pod 
 FG - Fusion Gun 
 PR - Plasma Rifle 
 SG - Shield Generator 
 CIB - Cyclic Ion Blaster 
 BC - Burst Cannon 
 AFP - Airbursting Fragmentation Projector 
 SMS - Smart Missile System 
 TA - Targeting Array 
 TL - Target Lock 
 MT - MultiTracker 
 DC - Drone Controller 
 HW [xxx]- Hard Wired [item name]
 "Ionhead" - Hammerhead with an Ion Cannon 
 "Railhead" - Hammerhead with a Railgun 
 "Warfish" - Devilfish with SMS, Targeting Array and Multi-Tracker 
 "FoF" - Fish of Fury, a tactic where Devilfish transports get in close to block assault routes, deploy troops within 12 for rapid fire, then mount up and move the following turn.
 "Deathrain" - Crisis Suit with Twin MissilePods 
 "Fireknife" - Crisis Suit with Plasma Rifle & Missile Pod 
 "Helios" - Crisis Suit with Plasma Rifle and Fusion Gun 

*Ork*
 TLBS - Twin Linked Big Shoota 
 BoBS - Bolt-on Big Shoota 
 KMB - Kustom Mega Blasta 
 KoS - Kult of Speed 
 PK - Power Klaw

*Terminology*
 Shooty - a model, unit or army geared for shooting 
 Dakka - shooting, usually high rate of fire 
 Beardy, Cheesy, Munchkin - Questionable player/playstyle/item, usually keyed to abuse of rules/loopholes and extreme powergaming 
 RP - Roleplay 
 Fluff - Non-rules 'flavor text'


----------



## Xander

GK - Grey Knights
DH - Daemonhunters
SM - Space Marines
CSM - Chaos Space Marines
NIDs - Tyranids
CRONs - Necrons
DE - Dark Eldar
WH - Whitch Hunters
TLLC - Twin Linked Lascannon
ML - Missile Launcher

No doubt there are many more, theres a few to give people an idea of what your on about and a few to add to the list.

~Thanks


----------



## pathwinder14

WE - World Eaters
MEQ - Marine Equivalent ( S4, T4, 3+ save)
DW - Deathwing
DOW - Dawn of War
BRB/BBB - Big rule book, Big blue book
OOP - Out of print/production


----------



## FrozenOrb

CCW - Close Combat Weapon
FW - Forge World
GS - Green Stuff
IF - Imperial Fists


----------



## Cadian81st

IG - Imperial Guard


----------



## torealis

PA - power armour(ed)
DCCW - Dreadnaught close combat weapon


----------



## TYRANIDS

wat about IMO- in my opinion


----------



## smiley

its funny really because most things in 40k come with two words so your more likely to get AA or AB rather than ABC
u can pretty much guess most of them


----------



## Anphicar

DP- Daemon Prince

Edit--

DB- Dark Blade
LotD-- Legion of the Damned
AT--Anti-tank
WL--Wraithlord


----------



## Galahad

Tau stuff...
MP Missile Pod
FG Fusion Gun
PR Plasma Rifle
SG Shield Generator
CIB Cyclic Ion Blaster
BC Burst Cannon
AFP Airbursting Fragmentation Projector
SMS Smart Missile System
TA Targeting Array
TL Target Lock
MT MultiTracker
DC Drone Controller
HW[xxx] Hard Wired [item name]

"Deathrain" Crisis Suit w/Twin MissilePods
"Fireknife" Crisis Suit w/Plas Rifle & Missile Pod
"Helios" Crisis Suit w/Plas Rifle and Fusion Gun
Monat single-suit squad

"Ionhead" hammerhead with ion cannon
"Railhead" Hammerhead with railgun
"Warfish" Devilfish with SMS, Targeting Array and Multi-Tracker
"FoF" Fish of Fury, a tactic where devilfish trapsorts get in close to block assault routes, deploy troops within 12: for rapid fire, then mount up and move next turn


----------



## johno

How about:

C:O Codex: Orks
C:A Codex: Armeggedon
TLBS Twin Linked Big Shoota
BoBS Bolt-on Big Shoota
KMB Kustom Mega Blasta
KoS Kult of Speed
PK Power Klaw


johno


----------



## Galahad

Libby: Librarian (Codi: Codicer Epis: Epistolary)
Chappy: Chaplain (Rec: Reclusiarch MOS: Master of Sanctity)
Tac (Tactical squad/basic marine)
Dev (Devistator squad/heavy weapon marine)
Ass (Assault squad or marine)


BA only
SHP: Sanguinary High Prist (Also SP: Sanguinary Priest. BA version of apothecary)
DC or Deathco: Death Company
DM: Death Mask

Oh, CoD Cities of Death (aka Cityfight)

AC (Auto Cannon, sometimes Assault Cannon)
AssCan (Assault Cannon)
HKM Hunter-Killer Missile
SB Storm Bolter
MB Meltabomb
PH Psychic Hood

DP Pod or Can: DropPod
LST: Land Speeder Tornado (usually the HB/AC version)
LR LRC: Land Raider, Land Raider Crusader

HG Honor Guard (BA and Ultra)

Outside links
BW or BWB Battlewagon Bits (popular site for plastic bits)
B&C Bolter and Chainsword (big space marines/chaos/inquis forum)

some more general ones
GW Games Workshop (duh)
LoTR (Lord of The Rings)
GEq or GEQ (Guard Equivelant, low save/high numbers)
FOC Force Organization Chart (also Slot, as in a selection on the FOC. "Assaulty Scouts are good because they don't take a FA Slot")
FA or Fast: Fast Attack
HS or Heavy: Heavy Support

RAW: Rules as Written

Another Tau one
J/S/J Jump/Shoot/Jump, in reference to the Jetpack assault move. Usually jump out of cover, shoot, then jump back in

Perhaps we should expand this to be terminology as well.

Shooty: model, unit or army geared for shooting
Dakka: shooting, usually high rate of fire
Beardy, Cheesy, Munchkin: Questionable player/playstyle/item, usually keyed to abuse of rules/loopholes and extreme powergaming
RP: Roleplay
Fluff: Non-rules 'flavor text'


----------



## Anphicar

Galahad said:


> Fluff: Non-rules 'flavor text'


Or, the fiction based on the game. This includes any narratives, short stories found in Codices, novels, or game enrichment books (for example: The Art of Warhamemr 40k, or Liber Daemonica)


----------



## Stella Cadente

I really do hate abbreviation's lol


----------



## Jezlad

They can be confusing at times - hence this thread.

Which of the following would you prefer?


Chaplain and Death Company
Jump Pack, Melta Bombs, Lightning Claw, Bolt Pistol and Frag Grenades

or

Chappy and DC
JP, MB, LC, BP and FG

Both are easy to understand. I suppose it depends how fast you type


----------



## Stella Cadente

I really prefer the first one lol, no surprise, it just looks neater and more intelligent, Abbreviations just seem to make you look lazy and dumb lol


----------



## uberschveinen

Actually, when used appropriately, abbreviation serves to make writing quicker and smoother to read, as well as generally being more elegant. It's only when lazy people find out the power of abbreviation that we've got trouble.


----------



## nik0

wat does IC stand for?


----------



## uberschveinen

Independent Character.


----------



## nik0

ok thanks


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

Space Marines-
OD - Ordo Deathwatch (everyone forget about them)

BA only
BP - Baal Predator

Those are the only two i can think of at the moment that have been missed.


----------



## Anphicar

It isnt called Ordo Deathwatch, dude. I keep telling ya that. :\


----------



## torealis

CMotOX would be their correct acronym, but its hardly worth adding. (Chapter Militant of the Ordo Xenos).

that is if they are even a chapter...


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

Ok sory, ill try remember that. Its just that so many people call it that.
So yea ill rememba 4 next time. What about CMOX, take out the small letters, makes it easier to remember


----------



## Anphicar

Just a heads up--this thread is for COMMON abbreviations, most people i know don't refer to the Deathwatch as " CMotOX," or even "CMOX."

However, most people due say "DP" for daemon prince, or "IC" for ind. char.

Adding such as "CMotOX" will only confuse.


----------



## torealis

yeah, i was just splitting hairs, not suggesting anything.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

yea, i know, i call it CMOX now, but i always put chapter militant of the ordo xeno beside it, until people know what im talking about. but still it is an abbreviation and i like it


----------



## Greyskullscrusade

Cant we just call it Dw for deathwatch?


----------



## Anphicar

Yes.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

yea, ive stopped collecting them anyways


----------



## Colonel Commissar Azalar

For the Imperial Guard

HW - Heavy Weapon
HWS - Heavy Weapon Squads
SW - Special Weapon
SWS - Special Weapon Squads
IP - Infantry Platoon
JO - Junior Officer
SO - Senior Officer
HSO - Heroic Senior Officer
Commy - Commissar
Vet - Veteran
Stormie - Storm Trooper
Psyk - Psykers
Stunties - Ratlings
Hard Vets - Hardened Veterans
Techies - Techpriest Enginseers
Whites / Wet Ears - Conscripts
AFS - Armoured Fist Squad
Helly - Hellhound
Bassie / Bassy - Basalisk
LMBT - Leman Russ Battle Tank
LMD - Leman Russ Demoliser
TLC - The Last Chancers


Hope these Imperial Guard Abberations Help you.


----------



## ArcAngels

RR- re-roll
SKYS- sorry kid your screwed (said to eleysian drop troop initiates, and by me to noobs who think they can play) lmao


----------



## ACoz

IA for 'Index Astartes', maybe?


----------



## squadiee

arn't hardened vets vets?

I personally call the LMBT the Russy and the LMD a demo, but I suppose they don't really count...

ATST - Sentinel  (yes, maybe a little too small, but you know the point)


----------



## darklightknight448

Stella Cadente said:


> I really prefer the first one lol, no surprise, it just looks neater and more intelligent, Abbreviations just seem to make you look lazy and dumb lol


But you just used lol, an abbreviation of laughing out loud, so you called yourself lazy and dumb...


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

MoK-mark of khorne
MoTz-mark of tzeentch
MoS-mark of slannesh
MoN-mark of nurgle


----------



## Nightbringer416

darklightknight448 said:


> But you just used lol, an abbreviation of laughing out loud, so you called yourself lazy and dumb...


the irony...and then more over the irony. :laugh:


----------



## Cato Sicarius

WWb - We'll be back!(necrons)


----------



## Cato Sicarius

WWB - we'll be back!(CRONs)


----------



## Cato Sicarius

soz double post


----------



## killer13

what about SW=Space Wolves


----------



## aetherguy881

Space Marines:
SW - Space Wolves
WGBL - Wolf Guard Battle Leader

Necrons:
VoD - Veil of Darkness

That's all for now off the top of my head


----------



## Lorgars_Champion

EC - Emperors Children
TS - Thousand Sons
WB - Word Bearers 
AL - Alpha Legion
SoH/BL - Sons of Horus/Black Legion


----------



## lordmat0

what does BolS stand for? seen it in a few places


----------



## Cato Sicarius

AssMen-Assault marines 
Made that one up myself.What does IMHO mean?


----------



## lordmat0

In my humble opinion


----------



## shas'o7

lordmat0 said:


> In my humble opinion


Thought it was honest opinion.


----------



## lordmat0

Can mean both, doesn't really matter imho.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=imho


----------



## Lord Reevan

what does FTW mean?? It's around everywhere.
So is IIRC. What is that??


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

lordmat0 said:


> what does BolS stand for? seen it in a few places


I believe its Bell of lost souls


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

FTW stands for For The Win. i know IRC stands for Internet Relay Chat, but im not sure about IIRC


----------



## Ludoldus

IIRC= If I Recall Correctly... atleast i think so.


----------



## Lord Reevan

Okay thanks a lot guys :biggrin:


----------



## PieMan

som abbreviations are pretty confusing

who uses TLLC for twin linked lascannon?

ILP-I LIKE PIE


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius

Pumping out some acronyms from my area (sorry if they're repeats, I didn't read pages 4 &5)

OHIL: Inquisitor Lord
SoB: Sisters of battle
ASH: SoB HQ choice
FirP: Infero Pistol
KIL-U: Kamakazee infantry Leading - Unit (A suicidal unit that leads the army, usually dies, but takes a lot of models down with them.)


----------



## cypherthefallenangel

wgaf--- WHO GIVES A F$%*


----------



## SpaNNerZ

we forgots the eldar

HB = Howling Banshees
FD = Fire Dragons
Harlies = Harliquins
WG = Wraith Guard
WL = Wraith Lord
WS= Wave Serpent
SS = Spirit Stones
EML = Eldar Missile Launcher
BL = Bright Lance
SL = Scatter Laser
SC = Starcannon
Shuri Can = Shuriken Cannon
Shuri Cat = Shuriken Catapult
SH = Swooping Hawks
WS = Warp Spiders
HF = Holo-Fields
WW = Warwalkers
DR = Dark Reapers

and cbf thinkin bout much else 

peace out:victory:


----------



## The_Inquisitor

Abbreviation I use most in actual speech when playing 40k is:

WYSIWYG = What You See Is What You Get

(wiz-ee-wig)


----------



## 10228

BB or BNB - Baneblade
PM - Primarch


----------



## XV8crisis

NW - necron warriors
NP - necron pariahs
NI - necron immortals
NWr - necron wraith
NL - necron lord
ND - necron desroyer
NHD - necron heavy destroyer
NTS - necron tomb spyder
NMo - necron monolith
NSS - necron scarab swarm

GG - gauss gun
GF - gauss flayer
HGF - heavy gauss flayer
SoL - staff of light


----------



## Galahad

just so you know, the glossary doesn't seem to work well inside the abbreviation threat. I think it's a bit of information overload. So some things, like WYSIWYG are already in, it;s just not showing up. 

XV8Crisis, thank you for the necron abbreviations, but are these ones nexron players commonly use? One reason why I didn't put in a bunch of necron ones is because I'm not sure what people actually use.


----------



## Concrete Hero

Us robots don't use abbrieviations....


----------



## whiplash308

SC = skull champion 

for chaos khorne berserkers


----------



## vacantghost

AA - aegies armour
SD - salamanders


----------



## hells_fury

SoB - sisters of battle


----------



## Tim/Steve

TDA- tactical dreadnaught armour (Terminator Armour)

and for SW

WGL- Wolf Guard (pack) Leader (=SM Sergeant)
WGBG- Wolf Guard Bodyguard (=SM Veteran)
WGBL- Wolf Guard Battle Leader (~SM Captain)
WP- Wolf Pelt (+1A if charged)
WTT- Wolf Tail Talisman (6+ ignore psychic power)
WTN- Wolf Tooth Necklace (hits on 3+)
FB- Frost Blade (+1 Strength PW)
RW- Rune Weapon (Force)
CotS- Chooser of the Slain (stops infiltraters on 4+, gives bonus attack)
RC- Runic Charm (gives 1 armour reroll a game)


----------



## Bindi Baji

it's probably been mentioned before but 

CD - Chaos Dwarfs


----------



## jordan_darko

EDIT : Already been posted, sorry !


----------



## skate4life

teq-termanater equvilant


----------



## The144thCadianPlatoon

guys thers like atleast 100 abreviations for every diffrent army, stop wasting time


----------



## Tim/Steve

Hmmm, nope cant agree with that. SW have about 10 that I either use or see (admittedly more often on SW sites rather then heresy), nids have about 2 (I tend to shorten things like 'Toxin Sacs' to '+S' but thats effect rather then abbreviation) and for my ogres I have never yet used any abbreviation on any forum ever (LoG- Look out Gnoblar.. only use it on lists written by me for me though)

There are very few abbreviations commonly used on this board and they arent hard to learn. Probably of more use is learning abbreviations for your own army off this thread so if you go to an army specific forum you know what the hell people are talking about (certainly took me about a week to know just WTH Bolter & Chainsword were talking about on their SW pages).


----------



## geenareeno

KFF for orks


----------



## Wolf Guard

SW - space wolves
VD - venerable dreadnought
ICD - ironclad dreadnought
CC - close combat
CS - chain sword
MOF - muster of fenris
CW - Canis Wolfborn


----------



## Tim/Steve

Um, pretty sure most people will think MOF is master of the forge.... I would guess instead of chain sword people would just say CCW (its not like a sword gives any advantages anymore).


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Marine Stuff:

AM - Assault Marines
TM - Tactical Marines


----------



## MidnightSun

Ask a stupid question...

What's C&C?

Also;
HFK : Hive Fleet Kraken
HFB : Hive Fleet Behemoth
HFL : Hive Fleet Leviathan


----------



## Baron Spikey

C&C= commments and criticism


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

PDF - Planetary Defence Force


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork

Orks

*BP* Bosspole


----------



## Karnax

One I use
D-Lord - necron destroyer lord


----------



## Doelago

TH - Teleport homer...?


----------



## Raptors8th

WS=Wolf Standard
don't know how this got missed for so long


----------



## SGMAlice

DT = Dedicated Transport

SGMAlice


----------



## Tim/Steve

MSS- Mindshackle Scarabs
GoF- Gaze of Flame


----------

